# What is purpose of Form 80?



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey everyone,

MY CO has just requested form 80. I wanted to know what is basic purpose of form 80? I mean is it for security checking or for their internal requirement?

Ambe


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> MY CO has just requested form 80. I wanted to know what is basic purpose of form 80? I mean is it for security checking or for their internal requirement?
> 
> Ambe


The name of the form suggests it is for Character assessment together with your PCC - both done internally by DIAC. Of course should there be need to do external security checks then the info on that form could well be used too.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay thanks...so basically form 80 is for security checking I think. Coz according to a forum timeline, they have not been asked for 190 applicants


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Ambe said:


> Okay thanks...so basically form 80 is for security checking I think. Coz according to a forum timeline, they have not been asked for 190 applicants


Wrong, not security checking, but Character assessment. It is requested by CO in some cases both 189 and 190. Many who have been requested form 80 , have received their grant a day or two after submitting it - definitely not enough time for security checks.


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh okay...
well my timeline is as follows. And according to my country which falls in very high risk country category, I think it might be for security check:

EOI lodged 03-Dec 2013
Invite - 10-dec 2013
App lodged 03 Jan 2013
CO alloted 26 Feb 2013
Medical/PCC requested 26 Feb 2013
Med and PCC submitted 26 March 2013
Form 80 requested - yesterday


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

tenten said:


> Wrong, not security checking, but Character assessment. It is requested by CO in some cases both 189 and 190. Many who have been requested form 80 , have received their grant a day or two after submitting it - definitely not enough time for security checks.


Its just personal particulars form - looks like it helps CO understand a person better.
Also - sometimes 1221 is asked which is kind of a shorter version of form 80!

This is advised to have it filled and uploaded even before co asks to speed up the process!


----------



## Ambe (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay thanks...can you please guide me what else has to be uploaded other then form 80, medical, PCC ? I have uploaded almost all the rest of the stuff (tx slips, bank slips, salary, IELTS, etc). I mean what further will they ask so that we keep it ready for back up?


----------



## ashishnayyar (Feb 27, 2013)

Can someone please guide me on the following query?

My wife is homemaker from last 6 years and worked for some 1 year or so before that. I did not show her employment details in DIAC application (because I don't have any documents etc.) and I am not claiming her points . In form 80 what should I write if she is a home maker ?

Is this going to be an issue?

Replies are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 26, 2013)

Ambe said:


> Okay thanks...can you please guide me what else has to be uploaded other then form 80, medical, PCC ? I have uploaded almost all the rest of the stuff (tx slips, bank slips, salary, IELTS, etc). I mean what further will they ask so that we keep it ready for back up?


This should do , in case of additional docs we cant predict what else they would ask.


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 26, 2013)

ashishnayyar said:


> Can someone please guide me on the following query?
> 
> My wife is homemaker from last 6 years and worked for some 1 year or so before that. I did not show her employment details in DIAC application (because I don't have any documents etc.) and I am not claiming her points . In form 80 what should I write if she is a home maker ?
> 
> ...


being true is what matters. so in your case as she has not been working for quiet some time, it is advisable to put the the right thing. hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes it is always better idea to frontload all docs instead of waiting for CO. UPLOADING DOCS in advance helps to speed up process 



akiimanu said:


> being true is what matters. so in your case as she has not been working for quiet some time, it is advisable to put the the right thing. hope this helps.


----------

